

How I made $2,000 in 7 days launching my ebook - joshearl
http://joshearl.me/how-i-made-2000-in-7-days-launching-my-ebook/

======
rexreed
Looks great! I'd love to see examples of your email promo, and also the time
effort required to write the book. Is LeanPub really only good for technical
books? Looks like the top best sellers there sell ~ 2000 books. But even books
that are selling just ~ 500 copies are listed as Best Sellers... How does this
compare with other platforms?

$2,000 in 7 days at a lowest price of $19 means 100 or fewer buyers. And I
think you mentioned you had a pre-sell list of 154 interested parties. Sounds
like most / all the sales were made to those who had already expressed
interest in the first 7 days.

You did mention sales was closing in at $5k after the next 4 months, so if
sales are consistent roughly month to month, sounds like you're picking up
another 30-40 readers per month, which is good. Primarily word of mouth or are
you doing more email list building / email marketing?

I think there was another post just like this that showed that you are best
able to sell eBooks quickly if you build up an email list, promote your book
BEFORE it is ready, build up some demand for it, and then sell it. You'll see
a spike of sales for the first few days and then it will die off, but
hopefully you'll have another eBook in the waiting if you want to repeat that
cycle... if it's financially worthwhile.

------
rcirka
How many hours did it take you to write the book? From an ROI perspective, if
it took you 100 hours to write the book and your rate is $100/hour, you would
need to make $10,000 to break even. Of course, if used as a marketing tool to
increase your rate, you would get more ROI as an investment in yourself.

What was your motivation in writing the book?

------
luckyisgood
So, the email list still owns any other marketing channel. Not a surprise.
Only a reminder to set up my own for my own ebook.

